

Anonymous hack has stopped Facebook access also(India) - samikc
https://picasaweb.google.com/100336874748940580463/May262012#5746860498714499874

======
fmax30
Seems like a limited dns hack, most probably these so called anonymous guys
have gained access to the local Dns servers and are redirecting facebook.com
to their own IP which displays the message. Not a big deal actually. try
pathping/tracerting them and then do a reverse ip to find out from where they
are running their server/site.

